# canoe rentals on blackwater river



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

What is the best canoe trip to do on blackwater?? I want to take a large group up there in a few weeks.. We havnt been in years..Can anyone recomend one ?? My group likes to drink also.. so need one that doesnt mind the alcohol..


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

There are several good ones.....

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=canoe+trips%2C+milton%2C+fl

Here is a list of them. It's so much fun to yak/tube/canoe down the river... with a ice cold beer in your hand!! laffs....


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Done the adventures unlimited trip many of times....With cold beer :letsdrink


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

We did Adventures Unlimited tubing trip last weekend and it was great. Went Friday night, had a cabin for 2 nights, tubed Saturday, came home Sunday. 2 tubes plus beer tube cost $47. Cabin for 2 nights was $137, but it didn't have a bathroom or kitchen. Very nice time and they take care of you well. Word of caution, No glass bottles, they will check your cooler if they suspect glass. You can pull over along the way and swim, sunbathe, party, etc.. as long as you're back to the base before they close.


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

i guess not too many members read the newspaper?


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

OK, I'll bite......Why??????


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

There was a big brawl up there this weekend, pnj said some 40 drunkencanoers were fighting about something. the owners are going to de-emphasizebeer now!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm thinking I read that the owner was stabbed and in the hospital.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Wouldn't hurt to enforce the 1 six pack per 2 Tubers rule that they have posted, although they never even so much as looked at my cooler. I saw some coolers that were the biggest coolers you can buy, big enough to float on top of a tire innertube. When I was there it was a family atmoshere and I saw no one out of control, only people having a good time. It only takes one looking for a fight though to make things turn bad quickly. I did read the article and was amazed that one of the main persons involved had his kids standing right beside him while he was ready to fight. Now we have the village idiot fighting, and he has now trained the village idiot's kids that it is alright to settle things in this manner. :doh:doh :looser


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

i floated my yeti/iceytec down the river last year we had tubes and they did'nt say anything about beverages.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *neckred? (5/27/2008)*i guess not too many members read the newspaper?


That's not the adventures unlimited we are talking about... http://www.pnj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080526/NEWS01/805260318/1069/NEWS11

He asked about a canoe trip on blackwater....coldwater creek.... http://www.adventuresunlimited.com/


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

We always use Bob's Canoe 623-5457on Munson Hwy. I usually go with a group of moderate to heavy drinkers and we haven't had any problems. Usually rules, no glass, pick up your trash, be back by 6.

Adventures Unlimited is a great place too, but it seems to be more of a tourist/family place with all they have to offer. 

Bob's does trips on Coldwater Creek, not Blackwater River. I know you said Blackwater, but not sure if it makes a difference to you.

I like both , but we use Bob's for tubing/canoe trips. :toast


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Murphyslaw.......Great save there. You are right, we went to the Adventures Unlimited in Milton, not the franchised one in Cantonment.


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

'' <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>Wouldn't hurt to enforce the 1 six pack per 2 Tubers rule that they have posted ''

I'm sorry but that is funny. And I don't even drink... ask Todd


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have used all 3 and even worked for Bob,s when I was a teenager.I live within a few miles of all and can give you the skinny on them.

Blackwater canoe rental-Great outfit ran by great people.Only problem is you spend the entire trip in a state park.As long as you are in a tube;beer okay.Get out on the sandbar;beer not okay,Mr DEP or GFC gives you a nice ticket and you pay per beer.Not good in my case.No glass allowed

Adventures Unlimited-Great place,beautiful creek,allows the beer on sandbar or in tube.Only thing is the water is sometimes a liitle shallow on into the heat of summer.Not bad at all.No glass allowed

Bob's Canoes-Great place,Great people.Beer allowed.Rarely any shallow water.No glass allowed.Beutiful scenery.

Take your pic.They are all good just depends on what all you want to do


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Wife and I did the 12 mile trip with Bobs canoe this past Sat. Very nice people!! This was our first blackwater trip and it was very nice. We took cooler with beer. They do check coolers for glass and hard liquor but were very cool about it.

The first half of the trip (upper strech apx. 5 miles) was not crowded at all. Once we hit the second half it was very crowded, but, it was Memorial Day weekend.

We were told by locals that Bobs is the only outfitter this year that allowed beer, but I dont know for sure.

The tirp price for 1 canoe was 38.00. Tons of nice white sandbars and camping is allowed on most, so I am told. I will use Bobs again.


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

We are going to adventures unlimited.. Hopefully they wont mind a few more than 3 beers per person..:banghead


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lingfisher1 (5/28/2008)*I have used all 3 and even worked for Bob,s when I was a teenager.I live within a few miles of all and can give you the skinny on them.
> 
> Blackwater canoe rental-Great outfit ran by great people.Only problem is you spend the entire trip in a state park.As long as you are in a tube;beer okay.Get out on the sandbar;beer not okay,Mr DEP or GFC gives you a nice ticket and you pay per beer.Not good in my case.No glass allowed
> 
> ...


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

We just finished a trip on the Blackwater as a team building exercise for a bunch of middle aged store managers. I can't recall the name of the place, I can tell you it was in Harold, it was an old grocery store also and the trip was a little over 11 miles and was in and out of the Blackwater State Park. 

Most of the group were reluctant about going, you know the middle age adult type, I'm nearly 60 but think like an 18 yr old. By the time we finished we were all planning the next trip and how to get the rest of the group involved.

Bottom line is that it was great, I'm planning on going back and taking my sons and their families as well as my wife.


----------

